# Hi from Kent UK



## Martin Hession (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone, my names Martin and I just recently signed up to the forum.

I've been playing & writing music on and off for over twenty years, but its only the past five years I've started composing with an intent on a full time career. Needed a bit of a change from many years of working in film post production.

Already listened to some amazing compositions on the forum and the standard of work is very high. I hope to learn lots of new things, meet new friends and contribute to the forum.

Cheers M


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Martin, welcome to VI



Martin Hession said:


> Needed a bit of a change from many years of working in film post production.




I know how that feels, worked in video post for many years myself, slowly migrated down the hall to the dubbing suites and never went back. 

Good luck and have fun here at VI, it's a great forum


----------



## Martin Hession (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks PrioryStudio, sounds like you made a good move too. I hope I don't have to go back anytime soon.
That's a great photo of Hitchcock and Bernard Hermann. He's one of my favorite film composers.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 9, 2017)

Yep, but It helped me with contacts and being in that industry gives you a little head start. 
I love the way Hitch is looking at Herrmann, as if to say... "Sleeping!?...On my set?!"

Stuart


----------



## Martin Hession (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi Stuart, yes it definitely does help with contacts and you also do get to work on some great projects and films.

If your a fan Herrmann you may be interested in this video on Rick Beatos youtube channel. He breaks down a few cues from Vertigo and Psycho. Well worth a watch.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey Martin, 

I remember staying up on a Sunday night as late as I could to watch the double moviedrome bill with that was often on, can't remember watching Taxi Driver on that but must have seen it around the same time (late 80's).

Seen these vids, very good. BH's score for Taxi Driver was his last but it was so ahead of it's time and even now sounds very contemporary.


----------



## Martin Hession (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Stuart,

I remember Moviedrome. What a great series. They showed so many great films. And Alex Cox the director hosted it if I remember. Taxi Driver has a really great score, your right it was ahead of its time.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Nov 13, 2017)

Yep, that's right. Alex Cox then later Mark Cousins, those two really got me into cinema and film.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Kent from UK 

I mean *cough* Martin
From Shirley near East Croydon here 

Perhaps when we have a get together with the London guys next, you drop-in


----------



## Martin Hession (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Shad0wLandsUK,

I'm not to far away. Based in Orpington. How often do you meet up in London.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 15, 2017)

Martin Hession said:


> Hi Shad0wLandsUK,
> 
> I'm not to far away. Based in Orpington. How often do you meet up in London.


I am not the one who organises them, but I am sure we will have one coming up


----------



## topaz (May 21, 2019)

Nish Kumar grew up there  and I used to work at st pauls cray (and camp at st mary's cray as a kid) nice area.



Martin Hession said:


> Hi Shad0wLandsUK,
> 
> I'm not to far away. Based in Orpington. How often do you meet up in London.


----------

